

Dude mails himself in FedEx box to steal start-up's source code - avance6
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-10-10/thieves-spies-and-silicon-valley-startups-a-cautionary-tale

======
burgeralarm
I don't think that's what happened. The article talks about a security audit
using a fake FedEx box after the fact, but it sounds like this guy just got a
hold of some keys or passcodes.

